# Excitement/bad behaviour



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Keep her on leash. Ask her for sits and 'watch me' with clicks and rewards for it- and then once she's calmed down THEN she can go off leash. If she gets riled up again call her over a sit and click/reward...


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Purley said:


> She says Lucy is badly behaved. She should come in and respect the other dogs and meet them quietly and not shove her nose in their faces.


You know, I totally disagree with this. Lucy is still a puppy and is still learning what is appropriate and what is not appropriate with other dogs. When she gets in another dog's face and he growls at her, it's an excellent learning experince. The more that kind of thing happens, the more she will learn that it's not okay. Jager used to be very in-your-face with other dogs when he was younger. It took him a while, but he knows the "rules" now for the most part and is not so annoying. If you don't allow the other dogs to "teach" her in this way, how will she learn?

When it comes to being annoying with humans, yes, this is where you take control and put her on a leash if she's being jumpy.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I sort of agree too. Her dogs are a pack and they know their place and they know what each one will accept because they live together. Lucy goes to visit maybe one afternoon a week and I didn't disagree with my friend because she knows way more about dogs than I do, but at the same time I thought to myself - Lucy is a puppy still and the other dogs are telling her what they will accept and she will get it - specially when she is a little older and not so exuberent puppy still.

I did put her on the leash this afternoon when a guy came to give us a quote for new windows. I kept her on the leash for about 10 minutes and when I let her off, she was fine. So I will continue to do that when we have company.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> You know, I totally disagree with this. Lucy is still a puppy and is still learning what is appropriate and what is not appropriate with other dogs. When she gets in another dog's face and he growls at her, it's an excellent learning experince. The more that kind of thing happens, the more she will learn that it's not okay.


I agree. The best teacher for a young dog on correct dog manners is another dog.

I step in if a) mine is getting bullied and the other dog isn't listening to his objections or b) mine gets overly wound up and is not listening to the OTHER dog's objections. But I wait until it's clear from body language (tucked tail, rolling eyes) that the dog being bullied (either mine or the other) isn't having his signals read.


----------

